# For those ordering an iPad



## Bren S.

I know I am getting one and want to order it tomorrow but I am having a hard time deciding on whether or not to get wi-fi, or wi-fi and 3G.

I have gone back and forth , and still cannot make up my mind.

Which are you getting and what helped you decide on that one vs the other?

Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## carlobee

depends on your use i guess. we are probably getting one and since its use will only be here at home, just wifi only probably.


----------



## Thumper

I'm going to *try* to hold out for my birthday to get (beg for) one, but I'll go with the 3G; WiFi would probably be enough, but who knows when I'll be trapped out in the middle of nowhere, _needing_ to be able to download an app to help me find my way home? It just might save my life!

That's my arguement, anyway


----------



## Magenta

Sugar said:


> I know I am getting one and want to order it tomorrow but I am having a hard time deciding on whether or not to get wi-fi, or wi-fi and 3G.
> 
> I have gone back and forth , and still cannot make up my mind.
> 
> Which are you getting and what helped you decide on that one vs the other?
> 
> Any feedback would be appreciated.


Good article here to evaluate the options: http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/03/11/how-to-choose-the-right-apple-ipad-for-you/?ref=technology


----------



## pidgeon92

I am holding out for the 3G units....


----------



## Eeyore

Hi Sugar!

I am going to order the 64 gb Ipad with 3G tomorrow morning. I do lots of traveling and sometimes there isn't any place with Wifi coverage on the Central coast of California. The 3G version also has the GPS built-in and allows access to free AT&T Wifi where available. Since I don't have a cell phone, I think the extra $30/month for unlimited downloads is worth it.

Sometimes, just being able to upload/download photographs and data in the boondocks is worth it instead of trying to desperately find a free (non-encrypted) Wifi site. I know all the locations where I've used my Kindle gets good 3G reception and I am not willing to pay the extra $10 charge/night for Wifi access at the hotel/motel I'm currently staying in.

If you are going to only be using your Ipad at home or work then I would stay with the Wifi. If you do some traveling, then you might consider the 3G. The resale value might also be better when it comes time to upgrade in the future.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Bren S.

I think the majority of the time I will use my iPad at home so at 1st it seems like the wi-fi would be ok,but then I think "what if" I end up wanting to use it where there is no wi-fi available.
So I guess I am weighing whether or not it is worth it to me to have the ability to use 3g even if I never do.
Not sure.


----------



## Bren S.

Magenta said:


> Good article here to evaluate the options: http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/03/11/how-to-choose-the-right-apple-ipad-for-you/?ref=technology


That is an excellent article Magenta. Thank you so much for posting it.

It also lead me to another link that is interesting http://ipadlot.com/


----------



## Bren S.

Thanks everyone for your feedback. 

I did some more thinking and have decided to go with the 64gb with wi-fi and 3G.
It's only $130 more than with only wi-fi, so for that small price difference having the "what if's" covered is worth it.
Also looks like with the 3G model you automatically get access to all at&t hotspots for free(without enabling a 3g plan) irregardless of where they are.Hotels,airports etc.
There is also some chatter that having the 3g w/ gps might open up some interesting apps and updates that one won't have access to without the 3g model.

So in the morning I will get my iPad ordered. I am excited and can't wait for the end of April to get here.


----------



## Bren S.

Thumper said:


> I'm going to *try* to hold out for my birthday to get (beg for) one, but I'll go with the 3G; WiFi would probably be enough, but who knows when I'll be trapped out in the middle of nowhere, _needing_ to be able to download an app to help me find my way home? It just might save my life!
> 
> That's my arguement, anyway


Good argument!!


----------



## Eeyore

Does anyone know if Applecare is a good choice or would something like SquareTrade be better for the Ipad? This will be my first Apple product.

Thanks!


----------



## hsuthard

I've had fantastic experience with Applecare, for both my iPod, iPhone, and iMac. And I just read today on www.tuaw.com that Consumer Reports rated Apple's customer service #1 in their category, by a long shot.


----------



## Bren S.

Eeyore said:


> Does anyone know if Applecare is a good choice or would something like SquareTrade be better for the Ipad? This will be my first Apple product.
> 
> Thanks!


Applecare is fantastic. You can add Applecare at anytime during the original warranty period.

I buy Applecare on all my stuff,I do however buy it from a vendor other than Apple and have saved some $$$ doing so.

Odds are you won't need it as Apple products "just work"..but since this is a entirely new product line it's good idea.


----------



## Bren S.

btw You will love Apple Customer Support and their Tech team. 
They speak English,are in the US, AND actually know their stuff,unlike the other guys.


----------



## chiffchaff

I know you've already made your decision but here's my 2 cents anyway.  Since getting my iPhone about 9 months ago I've loved having internet access everywhere I go, and use the GPS a lot.  I think I'm addicted to both now so I know I'll want that option on the iPad too (I live in a rural area where there aren't very many hotspots so 3G is the only way to connect away from home).  If I find I mostly use it at home, where I can tie into my wireless DSL, then I'll just drop the service since there's no contract, and activate it in months when I have travel planned.  Either way I want to have the capability.

Can't wait to get my hands on one!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

According to a FaceBook post. . . Oberon Design has ordered an iPad and hopes to be able to design a case/cover for it. . . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm ordering the wireless only.  Really, I'm seldom without wireless these days, can live without it when I don't have it, and can spend the $130 diff on books, apps, or an Oberon cover.

The Apple store is being updated now, won't be long now...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Here's my question for those ordering an iPad.  Are you ordering to be delivered or are you picking up at an Apple store.  I was leaning toward the store and then was afraid it would be a zoo on April 3.  (I generally find Apple stores to be zoos anyway.)  Is Apple like Amazon in that the people who ordered will get them April 3?  Or will we get them later?

Betsy


----------



## Bren S.

I am waiting...and clicking refresh over and over. lol


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Me, too!


Betsy


----------



## Bren S.

Well since the one I am ordering won't be available on April 3rd, as we have to wait for the wifi & 3g models to come out later in April I am having mine delivered.

If I had opted for the wifi model, I still would've just had it delivered to me,to avoid the lines and possible chaos at the stores on April 3rd.
Sounds like Apple will have them to people who pre order by April 3rd is my understanding.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ordered.


Woohoo, iThingy watch begins.  I also ordered the keyboard dock and the cover.  The iThingy says it will be delivered on Apr 3, the keyboard dock in mid April and the cover will ship on April 3rd.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Happy Easter.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm hoppin' on down the bunny trail!

Betsy


----------



## Bren S.

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm hoppin' on down the bunny trail!
> 
> Betsy


hehehe  Congrats Betsy !


----------



## rho

I'm going to wait a bit before ordering (hopefully by fall - or Christmas) and I am going to go with the 3G - I will mostly use it with the wifi but when we travel I want to not have to worry about it - lots of times I am sitting and waiting for hubster in areas without wifi and would be frustrated if I couldn't do what I want. And who knows there may be some new exciting thing added by then -_- hey_ I'm trying to convince myself that waiting is a good thing -


----------



## Bren S.

I ordered my 64gb wifi & 3G iPad ,the case,and AppleCare.
I didn't do the keyboard dock,as the iPad has bluetooth so a cordless keyboard and mouse will work if I decide I need it.
I also didn't do the power adapter as I already have one that will work.
Now the end of April just needs to hurry up and get here. 
I'm excited!!


----------



## Bren S.

Just talked with a FB friend of mine who's Fiance works at Apple doing telephone sales,and he says they have been swamped already this morning.
They all had to go in super early this morning,and of course being on the West Coast it really is early.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think my husband is going to use the keyboard dock and the iPad to do email with it; he's very technology impaired so I'm trying to keep it simple.  I mostly ordered the keyboard for him.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sugar said:


> Just talked with a FB friend of mine who's Fiance works at Apple doing telephone sales,and he says they have been swamped already this morning.
> They all had to go in super early this morning,and of course being on the West Coast it really is early.


Sugar, hopefully we'll be ok since we got our order in so soon! Put a good word for my order in with your friend!!!

Betsy


----------



## Bren S.

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think my husband is going to use the keyboard dock and the iPad to do email with it; he's very technology impaired so I'm trying to keep it simple. I mostly ordered the keyboard for him.
> 
> Betsy


Sounds like a good idea Betsy.


----------



## Bren S.

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sugar, hopefully we'll be ok since we got our order in so soon! Put a good word for my order in with your friend!!!
> 
> Betsy


Yep we should be ok.


----------



## pidgeon92

Sugar said:


> I ordered my 64gb wifi & 3G iPad ,the case,and AppleCare.


The 3G model does not appear to be available for pre-order. You might want to check your order.


----------



## Bren S.

pidgeon92 said:


> The 3G model does not appear to be available for pre-order. You might want to check your order.


It was in fact available for pre-order when I placed my order early this morning.Just doubled checked my order that I printed after I placed my order & have checked my e-mail confirmation of the order.


----------



## Bren S.

http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/shop_ipad/family/ipad?mco=MTcyMTgwNjM

This is the page I ordered from. As you can see it is indeed available for pre-order.


----------



## Leslie

I just got an email from Apple telling me to pre-order an iPad. Even though I said no, no, no during the Press Conference, for some reason now, I am oddly tempted.

I am such a gadget-girl...

L


----------



## Bren S.

Leslie said:


> I just got an email from Apple telling me to pre-order an iPad. Even though I said no, no, no during the Press Conference, for some reason now, I am oddly tempted.
> 
> I am such a gadget-girl...
> 
> L


Nothing wrong with being a gadget girl.  Let us know if you order one.


----------



## pidgeon92

Sugar said:


> This is the page I ordered from. As you can see it is indeed available for pre-order.


The original page only had the wi-fi. Now that has been updated as well. Time to put in my order.


----------



## obsanesth

I just preordered mine.  64 GB Wifi & 3G with a case & plug.  Already have a K1, K2, laptop, netbook, iPod touch & iphone.  How many things does one person need to read on..... sigh....  but just got to have new gadgets


----------



## Bren S.

pidgeon92 said:


> The original page only had the wi-fi. Now that has been updated as well. Time to put in my order.


Really? It showed the wifi & 3G right away this morning at 7:30am my time. 
Glad it is showing for you now. 
Congrats on ordering one.


----------



## Bren S.

obsanesth said:


> I just preordered mine. 64 GB Wifi & 3G with a case & plug. Already have a K1, K2, laptop, netbook, iPod touch & iphone. How many things does one person need to read on..... sigh.... but just got to have new gadgets


lol I hear ya. I won't even list what all I have, but needless to say it is not at all about "need".It's all about "want".


----------



## pidgeon92

Sugar said:


> Really? It showed the wifi & 3G right away this morning at 7:30am my time.


It only had the three wi-fi options in the table on the screen. There were no 3G options. I clicked the pre-order button to start the order to see if they were hiding the 3G, and there were only wi-fi options there as well, so I canceled out of that, too.

I expect to have some trouble with this order.... We are moving early April, so I put my new address on the order, with my billing address being my current address. I can see the fraud flags going up already.


----------



## Rasputina

I'm waiting for the 3g version to be available for preorder.


----------



## obsanesth

FYI  if you are looking for an interesting cover for your New ipad,  you can go to etsy.com and search for "imaxi"    Just saw this online, I'm not the seller or anything


----------



## Jesslyn

I reserved one for in-store pick-up.  I figure I'll get the $499 wifi only model for a few reasons.
1.  Its the 1st gen and I don't want to spend more money on a device that if I like it, I'll be upgrading next? year.
2. See #1 and this one will get passed to my hubby when I get the new one.
3.  I plan on using it like a big, phoneless iPhone, if I need 3G, I'll use my iPhone
4. I think I may prefer the HP Slate if the lack of flash becomes bothersome--I'm always on Facebook
5. I'm already in negotiations with the hubby to get a new HD Tv AND a Wii.  I'm getting the hairy eyeball on the tech spending.


----------



## Rasputina

Love the updated pages on the apple site giving us more info on the ipad. 

Turn iPad to portrait to view a single page. Or view two pages at once by rotating to landscape. Change the text size. Even change the font. Touch and hold any word to look it up in the built-in dictionary or Wikipedia, or to search for it throughout the book and on the web. iBooks works with VoiceOver, the screen reader in iPad, so it can read you the contents of any page. Even with all these extras, reading is so natural on iPad, the technology seems to disappear.

Seems I was right that ibooks will not ship as a preinstalled app. I can't wait till release it and pages.


----------



## Bren S.

Rasputina said:


> I'm waiting for the 3g version to be available for preorder.


The 3g version is already available for pre-order.

It is what I ordered hours ago.

http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/shop_ipad/family/ipad?mco=MTcyMTgwNjM


----------



## jwt0001

I decided not to get 3G because the two places I plan on using it have wifi, plus I'm not willing to pay for another data plan! So even though the 3G model is "only" $130 more, remember to factor in the monthly charge.


----------



## Bren S.

Rasputina said:


> Seems I was right that ibooks will not ship as a preinstalled app. I can't wait till release it and pages.


Yes they said about 3 weeks ago that iBooks doesn't come already installed because iBooks at this point is not available to International buyers.


----------



## Bren S.

jwt0001 said:


> I decided not to get 3G because the two places I plan on using it have wifi, plus I'm not willing to pay for another data plan! So even though the 3G model is "only" $130 more, remember to factor in the monthly charge.


Ahh but see there is no contract and no monthly charge unless you choose to use it at any given time.

You are not locked in at all,and the prices are for actual use only. So if you don't use it you aren't charged.

There is also some talk that some updates down the road will be available to the 3g models which are the only ones with the sim cards and the gps.


----------



## Rasputina

Sugar said:


> The 3g version is already available for pre-order.
> 
> It is what I ordered hours ago.
> 
> http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/shop_ipad/family/ipad?mco=MTcyMTgwNjM


Wasn't there when I tried.

I went back and checked again. When I tried the first time I was only checking for in store pickup. I couldn't reserve that for the 3g, but I see if I pick the delivery option instead I can. I guess I better decide which accessories I want now LOL. I noticed some stuff I hadn't seen before. Didn't know the wireless keyboard was compatible.


----------



## Eeyore

Ordered the 64Gb 3G version, keyboard dock, extra cord, and cover early this morning. No camera dongle accessory available yet from what I can see. For some reason it wouldn't allow me to put in the Applecare in the basket for checkout. Guess I'll have to call them to add it to the total.

Update: Just called Apple. Some items were being phased in at the last minute. Applecare is now added to my order but the camera accessory is not yet available.

Looks like there was a last minute software change. Screen rotation lock has been added where the mute button was. See here:

http://www.ipadforums.net/apple-ipad-news/610-ipad-last-minute-hardware-change.html

And for those wondering how 3G sign-up will work you can see the sample screens on the ipad here:

http://www.ipadforums.net/ipad-general-discussions/609-apple-details-ipad-3g-service-sign-up-management.html

So I will be getting little shipments all month as each item becomes available. Almost like Christmas, LOL!

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Eeyore said:


> Ordered the 64Gb 3G version, keyboard dock, extra cord, and cover early this morning. No camera dongle accessory available yet from what I can see.


I have a camera dongle that worked on my old iPod Video...wonder if it will work? Looks about the same.



> For some reason it wouldn't allow me to put in the Applecare in the basket for checkout. Guess I'll have to call them to add it to the total.


I understand we can add Applecare anytime while it's under warranty? I'll probably do that.



> So I will be getting little shipments all month as each item becomes available. Almost like Christmas, LOL!


Me, too!

Humming happily.

Betsy


----------



## Magenta

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Here's my question for those ordering an iPad. Are you ordering to be delivered or are you picking up at an Apple store. I was leaning toward the store and then was afraid it would be a zoo on April 3. (I generally find Apple stores to be zoos anyway.) Is Apple like Amazon in that the people who ordered will get them April 3? Or will we get them later?
> 
> Betsy


I called and they said they will be DELIVERED on April 3rd. They require a signature so I had to make sure.


----------



## Bren S.

Rasputina said:


> Wasn't there when I tried.
> 
> I went back and checked again. When I tried the first time I was only checking for in store pickup. I couldn't reserve that for the 3g, but I see if I pick the delivery option instead I can. I guess I better decide which accessories I want now LOL. I noticed some stuff I hadn't seen before. Didn't know the wireless keyboard was compatible.


Yep the wireless keyboard and mouse are compatible.Also any blue tooth type keyboard and mouse will work as the iPad is bluetooth.
I'm glad you are getting your order in.


----------



## Bren S.

Eeyore said:


> Ordered the 64Gb 3G version, keyboard dock, extra cord, and cover early this morning. No camera dongle accessory available yet from what I can see. For some reason it wouldn't allow me to put in the Applecare in the basket for checkout. Guess I'll have to call them to add it to the total.
> 
> Update: Just called Apple. Some items were being phased in at the last minute. Applecare is now added to my order but the camera accessory is not yet available.
> 
> Looks like there was a last minute software change. Screen rotation lock has been added where the mute button was. See here:
> 
> http://www.ipadforums.net/apple-ipad-news/610-ipad-last-minute-hardware-change.html
> 
> And for those wondering how 3G sign-up will work you can see the sample screens on the ipad here:
> 
> http://www.ipadforums.net/ipad-general-discussions/609-apple-details-ipad-3g-service-sign-up-management.html
> 
> So I will be getting little shipments all month as each item becomes available. Almost like Christmas, LOL!
> 
> Best Wishes!


Congrats! 
Also I really like the forum you found and posted links from.


----------



## Bren S.

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have a camera dongle that worked on my old iPod Video...wonder if it will work? Looks about the same.
> 
> I understand we can add Applecare anytime while it's under warranty? I'll probably do that.


Some of the iPod stuff will be interchangeable. Like the wall charger adapter for instance which why I didn't order one for the iPad,so it's entirely possible that the camera dongle will work as well.

Yep you can add the AppleCare at anytime during the original warranty, however the start date of the AppleCare will be the original ship date.


----------



## Bren S.

Magenta said:


> I called and they said they will be DELIVERED on April 3rd. They require a signature so I had to make sure.


Yep for those getting the wifi version as long as there is Saturday delivery available in your area you will have it on April 3rd, otherwise if Saturday is not an option where you are then it will be delivered April 5th.


----------



## Bren S.

50,000 Sales of iPad in just 1st 2 hours 

http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/03/12/ipad_50000_sales_in_2_hours_apple_tv_bumped_mysterious_app_icon.html


----------



## tecwritr

I'm holding out for an HP Slate


----------



## planet_janet

I reserved the 32GB wi-fi version.  I already spend $30/month on the data plan for my iPhone and don't want to have to pay for another data plan...plus, I really only plan to use the iPad at home.


----------



## rho

Of course now that I said I will be waiting I am lusting for this for my Bday in May - ....

I will be strong.... I will be strong ...... I will be ...... won't I?


----------



## Eeyore

rho said:


> I will be strong.... I will be strong ...... I will be ...... won't I?


Quoted from the Washington Post:

On Friday, the first day that buyers could pre-order the device (it arrives in stores next month), Apple racked up an estimated 91,000 sales in just the first six hours of availability, putting temporarily to rest the Internet's persistent "iPad fail" meme. Analysts predict the first-year sales could reach 5 million.

"Muuwahahahaha" ---Steven Paul 'Steve' Jobs 

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sugar said:


> Yep for those getting the wifi version as long as there is Saturday delivery available in your area you will have it on April 3rd, otherwise if Saturday is not an option where you are then it will be delivered April 5th.


What delivery service will they use, do you know, Sugar?

Betsy


----------



## Bren S.

Betsy the Quilter said:


> What delivery service will they use, do you know, Sugar?
> 
> Betsy


I asked Daniel my friend's Fiance and he said Fed Ex,but he also said it depends on where you are located.
He said you could call a Apple Specialist at the toll free # 1-800-692-7753, and ask which service they will use to ship yours.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Bren S.

Eeyore said:


> Quoted from the Washington Post:
> 
> On Friday, the first day that buyers could pre-order the device (it arrives in stores next month), Apple racked up an estimated 91,000 sales in just the first six hours of availability, putting temporarily to rest the Internet's persistent "iPad fail" meme. Analysts predict the first-year sales could reach 5 million.
> 
> "Muuwahahahaha" ---Steven Paul 'Steve' Jobs
> 
> Best Wishes!


I love it!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sugar said:


> I asked Daniel my friend's Fiance and he said Fed Ex,but he also said it depends on where you are located.
> He said you could call a Apple Specialist at the toll free # 1-800-692-7753, and ask which service they will use to ship yours.
> Hope this helps.


It does help! I'm going to be gone a good part of Saturday and if a signature is required, I'll have to make arrangements for someone else to sign for it.

Betsy


----------



## ayuryogini

Thumper said:


> I'm going to *try* to hold out for my birthday to get (beg for) one, but I'll go with the 3G; WiFi would probably be enough, but who knows when I'll be trapped out in the middle of nowhere, _needing_ to be able to download an app to help me find my way home? It just might save my life!
> 
> That's my arguement, anyway


Who can argue with such logic? It works for me, I think I'll use it: 3G iPad as lifesaver!


----------



## chiffchaff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It does help! I'm going to be gone a good part of Saturday and if a signature is required, I'll have to make arrangements for someone else to sign for it.
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, if you won't be around you can "pre-sign." I checked since I'm usually at work when deliveries occur. Here's some info from the Apple site:
As your items ship, you will receive a Shipment Notification email with carrier and tracking information for each of your shipments. To pre-sign with Apple, please visit online Order Status and click the "Pre-sign for this shipment" link next to the appropriate Tracking Number. If you are unable to access the pre-sign form, please call Apple Store Customer Service at 1-800-676-2775.

Follow the instructions to print and complete the "Shipment Release Authorization" form and leave it on your door for the carrier prior to 8:00 a.m. the day of expected delivery.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thank you!!!  KB members are the best!

Soooo looking forward to coming home and finding my iPad!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy, just have the little boy across the street keep an eye out for it. . . . .


----------



## planet_janet

I'm bummed that the iPad case won't be available until mid-April.    I'll be bringing my iPad home on April 3 and won't have any kind of a case for it, which stinks because we are going on vacation shortly thereafter and the iPad is coming along.  I am a nut about having SOME kind of protection for my gadgets--can't stand smudges and scratches!  I am going to have to enforce a strict "hands off the iPad" rule for my kids until I get a case!


----------



## Rasputina

It will fit in the borsa bella travel bag based on the dimensions.


----------



## mlewis78

Maybe M-Edge's Ipad covers will be available sooner.  I haven't looked, because I'm not shopping for an Ipad.


----------



## chiffchaff

WaterField Designs (SFBags) has iPad sleeves and cases on their web site now.  They won't ship til 1-3 weeks after the iPad is out, though.


----------



## Leslie

Can someone tell me what is the Apple return policy?

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

planet_janet said:


> I'm bummed that the iPad case won't be available until mid-April.  I'll be bringing my iPad home on April 3 and won't have any kind of a case for it, which stinks because we are going on vacation shortly thereafter and the iPad is coming along. I am a nut about having SOME kind of protection for my gadgets--can't stand smudges and scratches! I am going to have to enforce a strict "hands off the iPad" rule for my kids until I get a case!


You might look at some of the inexpensive netbook cases as an interim.

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

Have no idea, I've never returned an Apple product LOL


----------



## Bren S.

planet_janet said:


> I'm bummed that the iPad case won't be available until mid-April.  I'll be bringing my iPad home on April 3 and won't have any kind of a case for it, which stinks because we are going on vacation shortly thereafter and the iPad is coming along. I am a nut about having SOME kind of protection for my gadgets--can't stand smudges and scratches! I am going to have to enforce a strict "hands off the iPad" rule for my kids until I get a case!


Amazon has some cases available to be ordered now. Although they are not tailor made for the iPad like the iPad case is they should work just fine in the interim, and could be used for other things when you do get the actual iPad case.
Just an idea. 
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_5_5?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=ipad+case&sprefix=ipad+


----------



## Meemo

planet_janet said:


> I'm bummed that the iPad case won't be available until mid-April.  I'll be bringing my iPad home on April 3 and won't have any kind of a case for it, which stinks because we are going on vacation shortly thereafter and the iPad is coming along. I am a nut about having SOME kind of protection for my gadgets--can't stand smudges and scratches! I am going to have to enforce a strict "hands off the iPad" rule for my kids until I get a case!


I'd think an inexpensive netbook sleeve would work fine until the official case comes out. You can find some pretty cheap ones on eBay.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

For those ordering an iPad who've had iPhone or iPod Touch experience, have any of you used a screen protector on your iPhone/i'Touch?  It seems like it would affect the sensitivity of the touchscreen....

Betsy


----------



## Bren S.

Betsy the Quilter said:


> For those ordering an iPad who've had iPhone or iPod Touch experience, have any of you used a screen protector on your iPhone/i'Touch? It seems like it would affect the sensitivity of the touchscreen....
> 
> Betsy


I've tried one on both my iPhone and my iPod Touch,and couldn't stand it. So I don't use one and doubt I will use one on my iPad either.


----------



## planet_janet

Sugar said:


> Amazon has some cases available to be ordered now. Although they are not tailor made for the iPad like the iPad case is they should work just fine in the interim, and could be used for other things when you do get the actual iPad case.
> Just an idea.
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_5_5?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=ipad+case&sprefix=ipad+


Yeah, this is the route I will likely go, even though I hate to spend money on something when it's not what I really want. I also like Meemo's idea of finding a netbook case on eBay, and the cheaper the better!  I guess it just surprises me that the "official" iPad case won't be available by April 3.


----------



## planet_janet

Betsy the Quilter said:


> For those ordering an iPad who've had iPhone or iPod Touch experience, have any of you used a screen protector on your iPhone/i'Touch? It seems like it would affect the sensitivity of the touchscreen....
> 
> Betsy


I have a screen protector on my iPhone and I've never had any problems with it. It hasn't negatively affected the touchscreen sensitivity. That being said, I'm not sure whether or not I will purchase a screen protector for my iPad, although with two little kids who are bound to want to play with it, a screen protector might be the safest bet.


----------



## Rasputina

I'm not sure how well a netbook case would work, since netbooks are thicker than the ipad. As for the screen protector, I've never used one on my iphone or ipods.


----------



## Meemo

Betsy the Quilter said:


> For those ordering an iPad who've had iPhone or iPod Touch experience, have any of you used a screen protector on your iPhone/i'Touch? It seems like it would affect the sensitivity of the touchscreen....
> 
> Betsy


One came with my new case for my iPhone, I tried it and am finding I actually like it. Cuts down on the sensitivity of the screen just enough that I don't get quite as many "oops touches", but not so much that I have to touch too hard. Probably depends on the manufacturer and how thick it is. My grandkids play with the iPhone a lot so I figured it might not hurt to have a little screen protection.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Meemo said:


> My grandkids play with the iPhone a lot so I figured it might not hurt to have a little screen protection.


That's what I'm thinking...the grandsons both have iPod Touches and the younger one always wants to use my netbook, but I've never let them for fear of the sites they might go on and what they download. I would let him use the iPad, as I'll put a warranty on it, but I was thinking the screen protector might help. I suppose I can always take it off if I don't like it.

As for the netbook case, I was thinking more of some of the really soft cases...and one can always get foam to put in, like they do in the hardshell cases. In fact, I think I have some of the egg crate foam.

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

Rasputina said:


> I'm not sure how well a netbook case would work, since netbooks are thicker than the ipad. As for the screen protector, I've never used one on my iphone or ipods.


I agree it probably wouldn't be a good long-term solution - but made the netbook case suggestion just as a temporary solution since it sounds like Janet wants the Apple case.


----------



## Addie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> For those ordering an iPad who've had iPhone or iPod Touch experience, have any of you used a screen protector on your iPhone/i'Touch? It seems like it would affect the sensitivity of the touchscreen....
> 
> Betsy


I'm not getting an iPad, but ...
I've used screen protectors for my iPod Touches. I first went to Wal-Mart to get one, but after a few weeks, I noticed scratches on the film. It came with two screen protectors, and it happened to both. I'm not rough with my iPod, I don't think; I just stick it in my bag and go. So I went out and bought this:
http://store.apple.com/us/product/TU300LL/A?fnode=MTY1NDA4Mg&mco=MTA4NTE3NzA
I haven't had a problem with scratches showing up on the film since. I do believe it's not as sensitive with the screen protector on, but it's not enough to annoy me.
Plus, I've noticed it dramatically helps cut down on screen fingerprints, which drive me crazy.

One thing I will say is be careful about the case you get, if you get one. For my first Touch, I got a rubber case. I thought it was working fine, but when I one day took it off, I noticed scratches on the back of my Touch. Little particles had gotten in and rubbed at it. 
I went and bought this one for my new Touch http://store.apple.com/us/product/TX867ZM/A?fnode=MTY1NDA4Mg&mco=MTM1Nzk2MTI and haven't had that problem. Just something to think about for those planning on getting a case for their iPad. I'm not sure what the choices are or if there are many, but if you do get a choice, it's definitely something to consider.


----------



## chiffchaff

I tried screen protectors on my touch and didn't like them. Seemed like no matter how carefully I put them on I could still tell I was looking through a film, and the display on the touch is so nice I wasn't willing to downgrade it. Since then I've gotten an iphone and never use screen protectors. I have a little suede sleeve I keep it in that doubles as a screen wipe - works great on fingerprints.

BTW as I understand it the touch screen senses the warm of your fingertip, rather than reacting to pressure. So as long as the screen protector transmits heat well it shouldn't interfere with anything.

edit: I went looking for more info on the heat-sensitive screen thing and what I wrote above is not correct, or at least not entirely. It has to do with capacitive changes in electrical current when you touch it (not heat, not pressure). If interested see:
http://electronics.howstuffworks.com/iphone.htm


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

AddieLove said:


> I'm not getting an iPad, but ...
> I've used screen protectors for my iPod Touches. I first went to Wal-Mart to get one, but after a few weeks, I noticed scratches on the film. It came with two screen protectors, and it happened to both. I'm not rough with my iPod, I don't think; I just stick it in my bag and go. So I went out and bought this:
> http://store.apple.com/us/product/TU300LL/A?fnode=MTY1NDA4Mg&mco=MTA4NTE3NzA
> I haven't had a problem with scratches showing up on the film since. I do believe it's not as sensitive with the screen protector on, but it's not enough to annoy me.
> Plus, I've noticed it dramatically helps cut down on screen fingerprints, which drive me crazy.
> 
> One thing I will say is be careful about the case you get, if you get one. For my first Touch, I got a rubber case. I thought it was working fine, but when I one day took it off, I noticed scratches on the back of my Touch. Little particles had gotten in and rubbed at it.
> I went and bought this one for my new Touch http://store.apple.com/us/product/TX867ZM/A?fnode=MTY1NDA4Mg&mco=MTM1Nzk2MTI and haven't had that problem. Just something to think about for those planning on getting a case for their iPad. I'm not sure what the choices are or if there are many, but if you do get a choice, it's definitely something to consider.


Thanks for the info, good advice about the cover. I'm planning on getting a skin--I'm sure DG will have them!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, I was looking at the Apple care warranty, which gives me two years (one more than the standard) at $99.  And of course, tech support if I need it, which I seldom do, and there's always KindleBoards.  

Or, I can get SquareTrade, which gives me 3 years, at I think the same $99 based on the info I put into their estimate box.  Plus $50 extra for accidental drop/spill insurance if I want it.

For those ordering an iPad, what are you doing?  I used to not get these kinds of warranties, but for things like the Kindle and the iPad, that I'll be carrying a LOT, and I will probably let the grandkids (youngest is 10) use the iPad when I see them, I think it's worth it.

Thoughts?

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, I was looking at the Apple care warranty, which gives me two years (one more than the standard) at $99. And of course, tech support if I need it, which I seldom do, and there's always KindleBoards.
> 
> Or, I can get SquareTrade, which gives me 3 years, at I think the same $99 based on the info I put into their estimate box. Plus $50 extra for accidental drop/spill insurance if I want it.
> 
> For those ordering an iPad, what are you doing? I used to not get these kinds of warranties, but for things like the Kindle and the iPad, that I'll be carrying a LOT, and I will probably let the grandkids (youngest is 10) use the iPad when I see them, I think it's worth it.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Betsy


I think for an Apple product I'd get Apple Care, especially for a new product like the iPad - it's one of the rare instances where the "experts" say it's a good deal.

But I'd get it from eBay - you can get a pretty good discount on it over getting it from Apple (although whether this will be true for the iPad remains to be seen). I'd probably never say that had I not seen the recommendation on another Kindle forum from some folks who seem to know their computer stuff, and when it comes time to get it for my MacBook Air, I'm not sure my husband will agree with me!


----------



## hsuthard

I'm pretty sure I'll be getting a Square Trade warranty. This is something that will be used heavily in the family room, on the sofa. It won't be on a desk, but in a lap. It will be near food and drink occasionally. And a dog. It's just asking for trouble in our crazy household to *not* get a warranty. I've cracked one iphone screen already, I definitely don't want to do that on my iPad.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Meemo said:


> I think for an Apple product I'd get Apple Care, especially for a new product like the iPad - it's one of the rare instances where the "experts" say it's a good deal.
> 
> But I'd get it from eBay - you can get a pretty good discount on it over getting it from Apple (although whether this will be true for the iPad remains to be seen). I'd probably never say that had I not seen the recommendation on another Kindle forum from some folks who seem to know their computer stuff, and when it comes time to get it for my MacBook Air, I'm not sure my husband will agree with me!


Good point, though it does have a 1-year warranty from Apple, I would think that would take care of the "new product" part.... I'm pondering this, thanks for the input.

I don't quite understand how it's possible to get a warranty from Apple through eBay? More research...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

hsuthard said:


> I'm pretty sure I'll be getting a Square Trade warranty. This is something that will be used heavily in the family room, on the sofa. It won't be on a desk, but in a lap. It will be near food and drink occasionally. And a dog. It's just asking for trouble in our crazy household to *not* get a warranty. I've cracked one iphone screen already, I definitely don't want to do that on my iPad.


Yes, the accidental damage warranty is appealing...for the same reasons (except the dog).

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy,

Joe told me yesterday I could get an ipad for my Birthday (in July) if I would like one. If I do get one, it will be with a SquareTrade warranty. In my house, it's a no brainer. Between the BRATs and the pets, I'd be crazy not to.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Betsy the Quilter said:


> For those ordering an iPad who've had iPhone or iPod Touch experience, have any of you used a screen protector on your iPhone/i'Touch? It seems like it would affect the sensitivity of the touchscreen....


Jan has a little foldaround case for her iPhone and she doesn't use a screen protector. I have mine in a skin and do use one, and I'm glad I do: before we ran the San Antonio marathon, I was coming out a door and had my iPhone in a rubber skin case on my arm, and dang if the door (which happened to have very sharp edges) didn't slam right on it! It left a deep scratch diagonally across the face of the...screen protector. Mine gets treated pretty rough in general, so I wouldn't even think of not having one. And I haven't noticed any difference in sensitivity on the screen from what Jan's is like.

Anyway, if I was to get an iPad, I'd probably get a screen protector, just in case!


----------



## Meemo

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good point, though it does have a 1-year warranty from Apple, I would think that would take care of the "new product" part.... I'm pondering this, thanks for the input.
> 
> I don't quite understand how it's possible to get a warranty from Apple through eBay? More research...
> 
> Betsy


When you buy AppleCare - it basically comes in a box. If you order it from Apple it's actually delivered to your house or you can pick the box up on a shelf in a store that sells Apple products. Not sure what's actually in the box other than a number that you phone in to Apple (you can probably do it online too). So if you buy from eBay you're buying the box with a number in it (some sellers just e-mail the number). Strange but true. 
Example: AppleCare from Apple for laptops is $249 - they're less than half that on eBay.

I don't know about accidental damage coverage with AppleCare - can't find anything on the Apple site about the iPad coverage. Definitely worth investigating though.


----------



## Rasputina

the ipads apple care is 99 dollars


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Meemo said:


> AppleCare from Apple is $249 - they're less than half that on eBay.


Maybe that's for Macs? As Rasputina said, it's $99 for the iPad:
http://store.apple.com/us/product/APP_IPAD?mco=MTcyMTgwODY

Still not sure how the eBay part works--did boxes of Applecare fall off the Applecare truck?  Did someone get an Applecare box as a gift and are now selling it?

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

Rasputina said:


> the ipads apple care is 99 dollars


Oops - should've said the $249 for AppleCare is for laptops - I've fixed that post.


----------



## jaspertyler

I have recently bought a MacBookPro.  I went through the warranty decisions and what I did was order Applecare and then insure my laptop through my insurance guy (the one I use for house/car/etc).  I pay 30 dollars a year and it will cover any accidental damage.  I thought this was a good way to do it especially since it will also cover it if stolen   I'm not sure if I will do the same for ipad.  I do really like squaretrade. (But I have to have my ipad's address be at my in-law's house since they do not offer warranties in my state...boohoo).

I ordered the 64 gb 3g ipad and am so excited to get it


----------



## Bren S.

jaspertyler said:


> I have recently bought a MacBookPro. I went through the warranty decisions and what I did was order Applecare and then insure my laptop through my insurance guy (the one I use for house/car/etc). I pay 30 dollars a year and it will cover any accidental damage. I thought this was a good way to do it especially since it will also cover it if stolen  I'm not sure if I will do the same for ipad. I do really like squaretrade. (But I have to have my ipad's address be at my in-law's house since they do not offer warranties in my state...boohoo).
> 
> I ordered the 64 gb 3g ipad and am so excited to get it


I ordered the same iPad as you and I am just as excited as you are.The end of April cannot get here soon enough.


----------



## jaspertyler

I completely agree with you   

I wonder how many of us ordering ipads ALSO have multiple Kindles  Haha


----------



## Bren S.

jaspertyler said:


> I completely agree with you
> 
> I wonder how many of us ordering ipads ALSO have multiple Kindles Haha


I don't know. lol

I wonder how many of us who are getting iPads will still even want multiple Kindles.

Not buying mine to replace a Kindle,but I don't know...I kind of like reading on my iPhone. So if this iPad is as much or more fun to read on who knows. lol


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I seem to be one of the few who got the wireless only...but I got the 64 GB....and am also sooooo excited.  I'm hoping it's delivered in the morning so I can start charging it and then play with it when I get home from my meeting that day!

Betsy


----------



## planet_janet

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I seem to be one of the few who got the wireless only...but I got the 64 GB....and am also sooooo excited. I'm hoping it's delivered in the morning so I can start charging it and then play with it when I get home from my meeting that day!
> 
> Betsy


I also chose a wireless only model. Although 3G would be nice, I plan to primarily use the iPad at home, and I really don't want to have to shell out another $30/month for a data plan since I am already paying for one for my iPhone. I am counting down the days until April 3!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I felt the same way.  Even though apparently one can go on and off the plan, it just didn't seem worth it to me as I'm rarely without wireless and can last the day or two I'm without.

Betsy


----------



## kindle1989

All of the option are fine, you have to choose by you own, but in my case choose wi-fi and 3G


----------



## ak rain

I just got email saying internet in flight offered on Ak Air 
sylvia


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kindle1989 said:


> All of the option are fine, you have to choose by you own, but in my case choose wi-fi and 3G


The 3G was tempting, and I'm sure worth it to many! It's great that there are options....

Betsy


----------



## Bren S.

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I felt the same way. Even though apparently one can go on and off the plan, it just didn't seem worth it to me as I'm rarely without wireless and can last the day or two I'm without.
> 
> Betsy


Yep that's true you can go on and off either of the 2 3g plans offered.There is no contract and there is no monthly charge.
You only pay when you use it.If you don't use it you pay nothing.

I think some people are confused about that and are thinking that it is set up like the iPhone were you had to have that plan etc.


----------



## jaspertyler

I just watched the hour and a half long keynote speech on apple's website.  That made me more excited.  I love when he shows the maps app and how he can look at that Sushi restaurant at street level. That was really cool!


----------



## Bren S.

jaspertyler said:


> I just watched the hour and a half long keynote speech on apple's website. That made me more excited. I love when he shows the maps app and how he can look at that Sushi restaurant at street level. That was really cool!


I know it!! I saw that too and thought Wow!

Is it the end of April yet?? lol


----------



## loca

jaspertyler said:


> I just watched the hour and a half long keynote speech on apple's website. That made me more excited. I love when he shows the maps app and how he can look at that Sushi restaurant at street level. That was really cool!


I'm going to check it out, as I still haven't gotten a chance to play around with the Ipad. Still can't buy it either


----------



## jaspertyler

I don't think anyone has had a chance to play around with it yet...other than people who were at the actual presentation


----------



## Bren S.

Nope no one in the general public has seem one or played with one.

Which makes the large # of sales even more exciting. Once they are out in the Apple Stores, and people are carrying them around then I bet the sales go through the roof!


----------



## rho

Sugar said:


> Nope no one in the general public has seem one or played with one.
> 
> Which makes the large # of sales even more exciting. Once they are out in the Apple Stores, and people are carrying them around then I bet the sales go through the roof!


which of course means that when I go to order one for my bday I will be back ordered for sure....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Delays in iPad add-ons
http://blogs.zdnet.com/mobile-gadgeteer/?p=2717&tag=nl.e539

status on my account shows the keyboard dock shipping April 15, arriving April 20.

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Delays in iPad add-ons
> http://blogs.zdnet.com/mobile-gadgeteer/?p=2717&tag=nl.e539
> 
> status on my account shows the keyboard dock shipping April 15, arriving April 20.
> 
> Betsy


Don't worry Betsy. Since you had placed an early order, you get your accessories sooner than those folks who ordered a few days later.

I'm still checking Apple's site each day to see when the great camera dongle accessory appears from the sky gods. [I don't think that's worded quite right?]

Best Wishes!


----------



## ayuryogini

I DID IT!!!!

I officially ordered my iPad: WiFi & 3G 64GB; 
I can hardly wait!!!

Did you order the cover or are you waiting to see what else comes out?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I ordered the Apple cover...I figure I can always sell it or give it away when the Oberon (or other really cool cover) comes out.

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore

ayuryogini said:


> I DID IT!!!!
> 
> I officially ordered my iPad: WiFi & 3G 64GB;
> I can hardly wait!!!
> 
> Did you order the cover or are you waiting to see what else comes out?


Congratulations ayuryogini !

I ordered the Apple cover. I figure it would take at least 6 weeks from April 3rd for any company making a custom-fit cover to double check the size and fittings, make last minute changes, and then have the product ready for shipping. With my luck, I'll have the iPad for 2 days without a cover and then drop the darn thing. Keerruuunch!! I will definitely get a nice custom cover later and either sell the Apple cover or store it away.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Eeyore said:


> Don't worry Betsy. Since you had placed an early order, you get your accessories sooner than those folks who ordered a few days later.


Well if they're delayed from the manufacturer to start with, which is what the article implies, while I might be delayed less than someone else, that's a small comfort. Hopefully the accessories will not slip any. 

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well if they're delayed from the manufacturer to start with, which is what the article implies, while I might be delayed less than someone else, that's a small comfort. Hopefully the accessories will not slip any.
> 
> Betsy


I placed my order at 0839 EST on pre-order day and show the same date as you for delivery according to my account at the Apple site. The iPad 10W USB Power Adapter 6 foot cord shows my shipping date in late April for me and on the Apple site it shows shipping sometime in May if you order one today. My iPad case shows shipping April 3rd and shipping sometime in mid-April if I order one today. So hopefully we will eventually get our goodies. 

Best Wishes!


----------



## Addie

Eeyore said:


> Congratulations ayuryogini !
> 
> I ordered the Apple cover. I figure it would take at least 6 weeks from April 3rd for any company making a custom-fit cover to double check the size and fittings, make last minute changes, and then have the product ready for shipping. With my luck, I'll have the iPad for 2 days without a cover and then drop the darn thing. Keerruuunch!! I will definitely get a nice custom cover later and either sell the Apple cover or store it away.
> 
> Best Wishes!


Oh, my goodness. If I got an iPad and dropped it or stepped on the screen and heard that sound, I think I would die. Everyone get a cover! I don't want to vicariously die through you!


----------



## ak rain

so now I am in travel mode, having so much difficulty with email work and mine, I look more positively at gettign this device. but do I travel enough?

sylvia


----------



## ayuryogini

ak rain said:


> so now I am in travel mode, having so much difficulty with email work and mine, I look more positively at gettign this device. but do I travel enough?
> 
> sylvia


YES!!!


----------



## jaspertyler

I'm planning to get either Oberon or M-Edge case.  I will use my laptop's sleeve case in the meantime.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Article about iPad apps in today's Washington Post. You need to register with the site (free) to read:
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/03/28/AR2010032801406.html

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

_I'll_ read it on my _Kindle_.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Don't you mean your DX?   I'll read it on my PC.  My husband read it in the paper.  Luddite.  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, but, of course, my DX _is_ a Kindle. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

But not your only one....you're not reading the Post on the other one, are you?

Betsy


----------



## ak rain

I hear and understand the want to not have too many gadgets. when/if the ipad with kindle app I have best of all worlds. then i think about battery life....

who know what I will do
sylvia


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> But not your only one....you're not reading the Post on the other one, are you?
> 
> Betsy


Well, no. . . . .only the one subscription. . .. . Well, except we can't get them to stop sending the paper one too. . . .I'll bug them further about that when I have time after tax season. . . . .no, we're not paying except for Sunday -- but there's the fire starter at the door every morning. . . . . .(not using that term derogatorily -- we really do use the newspaper for fire starter. . . . .)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good article about things to consider when choosing your iPad.
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/03/ipad-buyers-guide/

Betsy


----------



## rho

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good article about things to consider when choosing your iPad.
> http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/03/ipad-buyers-guide/
> 
> Betsy


that was a good article and you would think it would make my choices easier wouldn't you  I'm still deciding between the 32 and 64 3G model - leaning towards the 64 because it is a cheap jump that doubles the memory.. then I have moments of thinking "but the 16 is so much cheaper" then I go back to the 32 to 64 debate .... I envy people who make quick decisions without dithering.... I really do...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Decide today and you can get 30% off on a Square Trade warranty.


> Hey, if you haven't gotten your Square Trade warranty yet and you want one, there's a 30% coupon code PICKEM that I posted about in Special Deals and Discounts--
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22105.msg413155.html#msg413155


Betsy


----------



## ayuryogini

rho said:


> that was a good article and you would think it would make my choices easier wouldn't you  I'm still deciding between the 32 and 64 3G model - leaning towards the 64 because it is a cheap jump that doubles the memory.. then I have moments of thinking "but the 16 is so much cheaper" then I go back to the 32 to 64 debate .... I envy people who make quick decisions without dithering.... I really do...


I know what you mean; I had a hard time deciding between the 32 & 64 GB WiFi & 3G; I knew I wanted the 3G, but was initially going to go with the 32GB; my brother, who is a computer programmer, highly recommended that I get the 64GB; he said "memory is cheap" and you don't know what kind of apps are going to be developed down the line; it seemed worth the extra bit of money to me; I hope this helps.


----------



## Eeyore

Here's something for Ann in Arlington and her Uke! Maybe she could use it if she bought an iPad? 

http://www.forscoreapp.com/

Best Wishes!


----------



## Rasputina

I disagree with a lot of his assertions in the article. First off is his assumption that you would need less storage if you have the 3g one. This assumes you will be paying for a monthly data plan all the time so you can download anytime anywhere. I bet that many of the people buying the 3g will not maintain a data plan all the time but instead start it up when they really need it. While traveling for instance. His assumption also assumes that most of the data you would have on there would be easily accessible on the net. I think that how you plan to use the ipad is of highest importance. For instance, no I won't be primarily using mine to watch movies or listen to music while sitting on my couch. Why would I when I can just use my awesome home stereo and HD tv with blu ray for that if I'm just sitting on the couch.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Eeyore said:


> Here's something for Ann in Arlington and her Uke! Maybe she could use it if she bought an iPad?
> 
> http://www.forscoreapp.com/
> 
> Best Wishes!


O.K. That's a way cool app and a reason to get the durned thing. . .though I will say I have sheet music on my DX. . . . .having heard my alma mater (Seton Hill University) is giving all incoming freshmen Macs and iPads I'm thinking, as a generous donor over the last 25+ years, perhaps I should get _at least_ an alumni discount. . . . .


----------

